# Look what you guys done to me!



## coltchris (Mar 27, 2012)

Just joined cpf a couple weeks ago to get some education on led flashlights! Since then, I've bought the following:

IncenDio V3U XM-L T5 NEUTRAL
Fenix E15
(3) Streamlight Nano's
Pila IBC Charger
Eagle Tac & AW batteries
Malkoff Cree XP-G for D Maglite
Malkoff M61 for Surefire
CR123 Spacers


If you don't see me posting for awhile & asking questions, its because I'm broke!!!!!!!!!!! Before joining, hadn't bought a flashlight in 8-10 yrs!!


----------



## mrlysle (Mar 27, 2012)

-----------It ain't over yet! LOL Welcome to 'da club!


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel ya dude. I would be in the same predicament or worse if I wasn't already broke before gong down this godforsaken rabbit hole! I'm dreaming flashlights now. wtf!


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Adrenaline_6 said:


> I feel ya dude. I would be in the same predicament or worse if I wasn't already broke before gong down this godforsaken rabbit hole! I'm dreaming flashlights now. wtf!




Its dark in rabbit holes...its a perfectly logical reaction.

:welcome:


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Mar 27, 2012)

Damnit! Just by reading coltchris's post I have now a Malkoff Cree XP-G drop in for a 3 D cell Maglite ordered and on the way! IT WAS ON SALE! HOW COULD I REFUSE! My wife probably is not going to be thrilled. Better to ask for forgiveness than permission I always say. She's a sweetheart though, everything will be just fine.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 27, 2012)

need to add an HID or 2... er 3...6 to that collection now!


----------



## Jeffro2690 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've got the same problem. I don't even want to add up what I've spent the last cpl months on lights, chargers, and batteries


----------



## Rokron (Mar 28, 2012)

If you should add a Sunwayman V10R to your collection, what ever you do, don't look at the V10R Ti tritium mods from Steve Ku. I'm staying broke with this stuff.  :laughing:


----------



## choppedlow (Nov 26, 2012)

The tritium mods is what brought me to the forum! I loose lights at night at work and was looking for a way to have one 'glow'. Next thing you know, you have tritium on the brain!


----------

